# de una manera más acertada



## loquita85

Buonasera chicos, qualcuno mi potrebbe dire se la traduzione di questa parola è "acertada" in italiano? Chrezie motte
_Por otro lado, existen diferentes líneas teóricas para definir de una manera más acertada lo que es, o podría ser, la mediación intercultural._
D’altro canto, ci sono linee teoriche diverse per definire in maniera più azzeccata ciò che è o potrebbe essere la mediazione interculturale.


----------



## Valiska

Piú che "azzeccata" io direi "adeguata", "corretta".


----------



## chlapec

Valiska said:


> Piú che "azzeccata" io direi "adeguata", "corretta".


 
Anch'io.


----------



## loquita85

Grazie ragazze,  ma allora altre possibilità potrebbero essere anche "idoneo/opportuno/appropriato" ?


----------



## Valiska

Sí, vanno benissimo


----------



## loquita85

ari-grazie, baciosss


----------



## ursu-lab

loquita85 said:


> Buonasera chicos, qualcuno mi potrebbe dire se la traduzione di questa parola è "acertada" in italiano? Chrezie motte
> _Por otro lado, existen diferentes líneas teóricas para definir de una manera más acertada lo que es, o podría ser, la mediación intercultural._
> D’altro canto, ci sono linee teoriche diverse per definire in modo più appropriato (che) cos'è, o (che) cosa potrebbe essere, la mediazione interculturale.



Quel "ciò che" mi pare che in italiano appesantisca un po' la frase, ma forse è solo una mia impressione.


----------



## loquita85

Ciao Ursulab   ti aspettavo!   XD Hai ragione, la mia frase era da alleggerire: ti ringrazio per il (*i) suggerimento(*i)!


----------



## 0scar

*azzeccata*
aggettivo
[ frase, parola] bien elegida
[ risposta] correcta
[ idea] perfecta
Es lo que dice el dic. de la casa WR, no veo porque _azzeccata_ es descartada como si no sirviera.


----------



## honeyheart

Pero a mí la palabra "acertado" me parece más cercana a "preciso"/"esatto" que a "appropriato"/"adeguato".  ¿No ven también ustedes esta diferenciación?


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Pero a mí la palabra "acertado" me parece más cercana a "preciso"/"esatto" que a "appropriato"/"adeguato".  ¿No ven también ustedes esta diferenciación?


En general sí, pero el contexto es bastante amplio porque se trata de una definición compleja (la def. de mediación), así que creo que, *en este* caso específico, se podrían considerar sinónimos y sólo se trataría de escoger la forma que suena mejor. Un "termine più appropriato" es, de alguna manera, el término más correcto, ¿no?


----------



## Valiska

0scar said:


> *azzeccata*
> aggettivo
> [ frase, parola] bien elegida
> [ risposta] correcta
> [ idea] perfecta
> Es lo que dice el dic. de la casa WR, no veo porque _azzeccata_ es descartada como si no sirviera.


 
Oscar, la palabra "azzeccata" serviría pero hay otras más adecuadas en ese contexto.
No sé si los demás italianos estarán de acuerdo conmigo pero esa palabra no se suele utilizar a menudo en textos formales. Y no es que no sea correcta (o "azzeccata" ), simplemente se prefiere utilizar otras palabras.

A lo mejor es porque la asociamos al verbo "azzeccare" que significa "indovinare"/"colpire nel segno".


----------



## Larroja

Valiska said:


> Oscar, la palabra "azzeccata" serviría pero hay otras más adecuadas en ese contexto.
> _No sé si los demás italianos estarán de acuerdo conmigo_ pero esa palabra no se suele utilizar a menudo en textos formales. Y no es que no sea correcta (o "azzeccata" ), simplemente se prefiere utilizar otras palabras.
> A lo mejor es porque la asociamos al verbo "azzeccare" que significa "indovinare"/"colpire nel segno".



Completamente d'accordo.


----------



## loquita85

Grazie infinite a tutti, era proprio a questa sottigliezza cui volevo arrivare (e che volevo capire)  il dizionario online mi dava solamente "indovinato" -.-


----------

